# Videos: The making of Hans J. Wegner chairs



## mdf (Jul 7, 2007)

I thought some of you might find these videos interesting. Scroll down to the two last videos >>Making the Famed Hans J. Wegner "Peacock Chair"<< and >>The History & the Craftsmanship of Hans J. Wegner's "The Chair"<<.
The videos show the production process of the chairs that cost around $4000-$5500 a piece.

http://www.dkvogue.com/videos


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Wow…neat process to see. The CNC machines make life a bunch easier, I bet!


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank you for the link, what a beautiful chair.


----------



## FritzM (Dec 18, 2007)

great videos. it's so interesting to see the manufacturing process at that scale. It's amazing to see how much is still hand worked.


----------

